# R34 GTR inner tie rod kit 48521-AA300



## JuanluGTR (Aug 8, 2019)

Hello,

Looking for a pair of inner tie rods oem spare part 48521-AA300 it is the full kit with the inner tie rod, washer, nut, dust cover, etc

Someone into the EU that can supply me this spare part at reasonable price, NOT FROM JAPAN i want to avoid big delay time and paying customs

Thanks!


----------



## bigboss59400 (Apr 8, 2012)

I'm quite interested to see where did you go ?
Is 48521-AA300 identicall to the stock one ?


----------

